# Cockapoo coat



## Hayley_oaty (Feb 8, 2021)

Hello all,
Just wondering if anybody has a cockapoo who’s coat looked like this when they were a puppy. 
Our lovely Oaty is 12 weeks old. When we got him, his coat was very short and flat. The vet even said he wasn’t sure he is a cockapoo! the last four weeks, it has got a lot more whispy in areas, but still very straight overall. His ears are getting a bit of wave/curl to them though.
We absolutely adore him and don’t mind at all what he will end up looking like, just very interested to see if anybody has had a similar puppy coat and have any pictures to compare!

Hayley 😊


----------



## Sula (Mar 6, 2021)

Hayley_oaty said:


> Hello all,
> Just wondering if anybody has a cockapoo who’s coat looked like this when they were a puppy.
> Our lovely Oaty is 12 weeks old. When we got him, his coat was very short and flat. The vet even said he wasn’t sure he is a cockapoo! the last four weeks, it has got a lot more whispy in areas, but still very straight overall. His ears are getting a bit of wave/curl to them though.
> We absolutely adore him and don’t mind at all what he will end up looking like, just very interested to see if anybody has had a similar puppy coat and have any pictures to compare!
> ...


Looks more like a jackapoo 🙂


----------



## Sula (Mar 6, 2021)

This is Sula she’s 8 1/2 weeks but I think she will be more spaniel like as mum is cockapoo and dad is cocker spaniel 🙂


----------



## NanaDiana (Feb 15, 2021)

No-I have env


Hayley_oaty said:


> Hello all,
> Just wondering if anybody has a cockapoo who’s coat looked like this when they were a puppy.
> Our lovely Oaty is 12 weeks old. When we got him, his coat was very short and flat. The vet even said he wasn’t sure he is a cockapoo! the last four weeks, it has got a lot more whispy in areas, but still very straight overall. His ears are getting a bit of wave/curl to them though.
> We absolutely adore him and don’t mind at all what he will end up looking like, just very interested to see if anybody has had a similar puppy coat and have any pictures to compare!
> ...


er


Sula said:


> Looks more like a jackapoo 🙂


No- I have never seen a Cockapoo with a coat like that but OMGOSH...look at that cute face. It will interesting to see if the vet can figure out what cross breed he is. He's adorable!


----------



## AMc (Mar 3, 2021)

Hayley_oaty said:


> Hello all,
> Just wondering if anybody has a cockapoo who’s coat looked like this when they were a puppy.
> Our lovely Oaty is 12 weeks old. When we got him, his coat was very short and flat. The vet even said he wasn’t sure he is a cockapoo! the last four weeks, it has got a lot more whispy in areas, but still very straight overall. His ears are getting a bit of wave/curl to them though.
> We absolutely adore him and don’t mind at all what he will end up looking like, just very interested to see if anybody has had a similar puppy coat and have any pictures to compare!
> ...


----------



## EmWils (Mar 25, 2021)

I just posted something very similar, we’re due to bring home our cockapoo puppy in a week and his coat is fairly similar to your little fella. Ours has curly ears and his body is starting to fluff out but his snout is still fairly flat 🤷‍♀️ We were told by our breeder they will all change as they grow, but to be honest we don’t mind either way
He was around 7 weeks in the pictures 😊


----------



## Dellavalle50 (Oct 3, 2021)

I am not sure what coat my cockapoo will have as he looks very much spaniel rather than poodle ❤🐶


----------

